# How much do you pay for counseling, therapy, etc...?



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

per session and how long is each session? How often do you go?


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

45 minutes. 40$ a session. Once every two weeks.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> per session and how long is each session? How often do you go?


RIght now I'm seeing a Marriage and Family therapist (until I find a psychologist who does DP/DR oriented therapy) and I believe her fees are $40+. Each session is approximately one hour and I go once a week.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

40$?! You are lucky. Well, when I was in therapy with an intern in psychology it cost me like ~20$ for 50 minutes, but with a specialist it cost ~68$(and even that considers quite low price!). My private psychiatrist takes ~163$ for an hour. Nowadays I'm not in therapy(though I really need it. Haven't been for a year.) but I still see my psychiatrist once in half a year. It a lot of money but I like this guy very much, what can I do.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I had one that the price of I don't remember who didn't get me at all, then I had a pricy one in a rich people's mall that sold like designer 300 dollar shoes that cost 100 an hour, I imagine her office was expansive to rent. She wasn't that good either. Now I have one covered by ohip my psychiatrist recommended that's free but I have suspicions he's crazy himself.


----------



## butterfly (May 11, 2010)

$175 an hour, once a week. but insurance reimburses me 60%. she's worth it (most aren't in my opinion).


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

you would think they would be generous enough to give people with DP a discount or something but NOOOOO it's all a damn scam and business for them. Oh well, people on this board who offer advice for FREE and who actually care is better than any damn psychologist who doesn't even have an inkling of what I'm going through. Different strokes for different folkes.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

£40 a week, which is about $61 US Dollars


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

13usd or nothing per session, depending on whether I have hit the 120usd limit or not.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Speechless said:


> you would think they would be generous enough to give people with DP a discount or something but NOOOOO it's all a damn scam and business for them. Oh well, people on this board who offer advice for FREE and who actually care is better than any damn psychologist who doesn't even have an inkling of what I'm going through. Different strokes for different folkes.


Yeah sometimes I wonder. The other day I had a funny thought that since im on disablity and my psychologist is paid by the gov and wants me to get work, maybe it's some kind of conspiracy to get people off disablity







But I don't really believe it. And some of them really do just rip you off







Although i don't feel getting advice from people who are ill themselves is the best thing...


----------

